# Same birthday, different ears!!!



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are the 4 remaining puppies out of a litter of 7 that have not been adopted (2) or have deposits (2). They have very different ears at 8 weeks old last Sunday. 








From left, Lita is the sable female whose ears were the first ones up. Next is her brother Zeppelin, a black and tan whose ears are up sometimes, but in this picture are flopped over to the side. Sometimes he'll have one or the other up, instead of both at once. Next is Ozzy, another sable, whose ears are starting to lift at the base just a little, but are usually just totally down. And last but not least, our little white girl Zappa, whose ears are doing the kite thing. What a mixed bag of little GSD's we ended up with. No uniformity at all. Is this wide range in one litter normal?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Look at that tiny little white one!!! Awww!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Ahhh sweet, Love the sables!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha how cute.


----------

